# Dominican Republic cigars price list



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey!

I got a friend who's going to Dominican Republic this winter and I was wondering how are the average prices there? Similar to US? Is there any list of the average prices somewhere? Can we buy Cuban cigars there too?
Thanks!


----------



## bucketheadd9 (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes you can buy cc there but be aware there will be a lot of fakes. The Dominican made stick that you buy here will cost a lot more down there, they export them and then have to re import them ( something legal ). The only ones that would be cheaper would be ones that are rolled in the cigar shop. When I was there last year they were $5-7 us. There is a shop in palm real shopping center in punta cana that rolls in house. Also if anyone takes the tour that goes to the countryside (see how sugar cane, rum, cigars, coca, ect is made you can buy them on the tour. I think there are factory tours available but there prices are regular retail.

Hope this helps


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

The DR is the biggest producer of fake CC's.
DO NOT BUY ANY...


----------



## bucketheadd9 (Feb 10, 2011)

I forgot to mention. Don't buy any from people selling on the beach or in shops that don't have a humidor (unless they are rolling them infront of you).


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I think it's all been said. Bring you're own if you're looking for a deal. If you want an experience there is one real shop in downtown punta cana, bargain real hard and you'll get an ok deal. But hey it was worth the experience for me, plus the guy gave us drinks while we negotiated! Now that's how business should be done!


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

If you want to be sure your Cuban cigar purchaces are genuine Cubans -- and since you're Canadian, it's obviously perfectly legal for you to purchase them -- you should shop at La Casa del Habanos shops. Whatever the price, you'll know what you're getting. You can get all the info about dealers here: Habanos S.A. - Official Site - Exclusive Dealers


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Bring your own. /story.


----------

